# How much is the good salary to live in Lisbon?



## GroovyP

Is 2000 EUR/month, enough to have a nice life in Lisbon with some left for saving.

I'm single with condition of living as:

- Looking for studio apartment with good condition in Lisbon area - How much for the studio in Lisbon?
- I will mostly cook for dinner but for lunch I can get at the canteen around 2 EUR - How much for the groceries/week for one?
- I will go out for movie once a week
- Eat out at food court in the malls 2-3 times a week
- I don't really go out to the fancy restaurant but form time to time, once a month
- I need to have good internet connection and variety of cable TV channels at home, How much for the subscription?
- I don't need a car, I'm ok with public transportation, How much for monthly ticket?

Can I cover all of these expenses above with 1000 to 1200 EUR and save 800 EUR/month?

Could any one please help me? I considering the offer from the company in Lisbon but I don't know know if the salary is good or not. Since comparing with what I get now in Vienna is lower but the sunshine, friendly people, and nice weather are not beatable in Lisbon.

The company offers me gross annual salary of 44000 EUR which will be paid as 14 months which I will get roughly 3150 EUR per month. I don't know how much I have to pay for tax but they said that I had to pay around 23-24% besides 11% of social security and health insurance. So from my roughly calculation I will have cash in hand monthly around 2000 EUR exclude 13th and 14th month holiday bonus.

Thank you for all of the reply in advance
Mr. P


----------



## MrBife

Your gross annual salary is at least 4x the local average, you will have a great time!


----------



## Margot

- Eat out at food court in the malls 2-3 times a week

Ugh. Disgusting. After you have tried a few times you can already put down this expenses to once a month.


----------



## mdexpat

You can play golf all day and still save 800€...
Single? even better!
This is not London


----------



## GroovyP

Thanks all for your comments. My major concern is the accomodation cost. 

- If I have budget of 400 EUR for a studio apartment close to the blue line metro station (any stations) in good condition (at least with kitchen appliance and washing machine) and good neighborhood, is it still in the budget?
- Along the blue line metro which areas are the good neighborhood?

More comment and advice are welcomed.

Thanks
GroovyP


----------



## adrian

Hi GroovyP.

What's your qualification and how many years of experience do you have?
I work as a programmer. Do you know what is the yearly income for my job in Lisbon?
Thanks for replies.


----------

